# Do you leave food by the door if nobody answers?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

This could vary by place. But I deliver mainly in low crime suburbs, where the likelihood of food being stolen is very low. Do drivers in similar areas leave food by the door if nobody answers?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

never food unless its frozen food than I do


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a "No food left behind" policy.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't know which food courier platform you are working for, but I used to do UberEats and there were few times where I arrived at a customer's residence with the food but no one answered the door nor did anyone picked up the food. Both times happened at those typical San Francisco condo/apartments where you press the resident's suite number and get buzzed in, but no specific instructions in the app.

If I hit delivered on the app, the customer is able to complain that their food didn't arrive even if it was at their door so they get freebies. The next best options are to collect the cancellation fee and leave the food there or take it, give it away, or trash it.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I did once. I took a picture of it making sure to get the address in the shot, texted the pax that I had tried knocking and food was on the front porch. Ended up with a tip and good rating so they must've got it ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Unless requested, no.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Anonymhysa said:


> I did once. I took a picture of it making sure to get the address in the shot, texted the pax that I had tried knocking and food was on the front porch. Ended up with a tip and good rating so they must've got it ?


funny you say pax you had one?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve only left food by the door if the customer requested it. In summer, I got the request a lot. I think it’s for a kid whose home alone.

I had one guy who always had a note to leave on the patio chair because he had a big dog.

Not only do I take a closer pic of the food outside, I take a pic farther away with the address. I then text the customer the food was left and where it is. I also take a screenshot of the notes/my text. CYA!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

DoorDash states to leave at the door. I haven’t had to do that yet as I’ve always located the customer. But I wouldn’t do it unless the cx asked. Figure they could just say they never got it and they’d deduct my pay. At least this is what has happened with UberEATS. Don’t know how DoorDash goes about it.

Better to have food and no pay vs no food, no pay I say.

Edit: BTW OP, you need to get that avatar a “LOS BLANCOS” aka Real Madrid uniform.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Just once upon request. A couple times I called in and found it was the wrong address and got paid extra to go to the new address. That's with Skip though.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

No take it home with you so you have something to eat because you won’t have enough money to buy food doing Uber eats


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Only if I can find a fairly safe spot and I always take a picture


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Id check the 5 min timer and then enjoy my lunch


----------

